# Dwarf Gachua Pics



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Here are som pics of my Gachua Pair I have. The colorful one is the Male and the other is the female. They are pushing 8" now and will max out around 9-10". They are just little guys with big attitudes. I constantly get bit (to small to hurt) by them when I am scrubbing the tank LOL! They are always at the glass looking at you as soon as you walk in the room. The female gets super aggressive when the male is holding eggs. Really cool fish that should not be banned especially since they are so small. I have had about 7 unsuccessful breedings so far but they are still young. Hopefully I have tons of babies soon







As soon as I get a successful batch I plan on using my 96"x18"x25" 180 for a small predator cohab tank. Red high fin Wolf fish, Gachua, Payara(until they get to big), ATF Vittatus(until it gets to big), and Barracuda are on the list so far. Anyways here are some pics


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow those are soo sweet, sound like they're interactive too which is always a bonus.

What is it called? Full name if you got it and is it a type of wolf fish or similar predatory fish?

Best of luck with the breeding


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Feefa.....Channa Gachua.....of the Snakehead variety







LOL!


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

sweet. Are they rare in the hobby?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> Feefa.....Channa Gachua.....of the Snakehead variety
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snake head d'uh thats what I meant :nod:


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Massa...in the US yes.....but anywhere that they are not banned they are very easy to come by.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks brotha


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Very nice looking snakeheads man








from the litle experince i have with snakeheads they are very interacive fish. and great fun to watch

Good luck with the breeding. hope it all goes well. keep us updated


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

cobra these pictures truely make me jelous, from the looks of the fish to the look of the tank.
youre doing a great job








i dont see why the dwarf species of the channa are illegal in the U.S.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Those are such cool looking fish and I really like your set up.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Can these be co-habed with anything else?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

From what I understand as long as they cannot swallow it. I have had a small chinese algae eater in there forever that I cannot catch. They chase him but cannot catch him either. They did kill a bigger pleco I had in there.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

They remind of snakeheads but way way nicer looking. Are they related?


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

They are dwarf snakeheads Ja'eh!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know too much about the different kinds of snakeheads. Is their aggression level the same as the larger ones?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

To an extent their aggression is the same. They are not nearly as aggressive as channa micropeltes or some other species but they do have bad
attitudes for being so small.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I would luv to try my hand at owning one but I think they are illegal here but still I wouldn't mind.


----------

